# Wow! Would you love a garage like these ? !!!! Warning Picture Heavy



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Thought members of this forum would particularly like this collection of people's garages.......and, as a great friend of mine said, not an Aston in site! 
Wasn't sure if this had been posted before, now know it was, but hopefully still enjoyable for those who didn't see.....
Enjoy.....










































































































































































































































































































What do you think?
Regards,
Clive


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Yeh repost but still nice


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

How the other half live :doublesho


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=140416&highlight=garage

:thumb:


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

I would like a garage for just one car!

Some very nice garage spaces there.

Chris.


----------



## remal (Dec 10, 2007)

kin hell , was the very large US looking garage Jay leno's?


----------



## DiscoDriver (Oct 27, 2009)

ChrisJD said:


> I would like a garage for just one car!


:thumb: Me too!


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

DiscoDriver said:


> :thumb: Me too!


and me


----------



## tur8o (Jun 11, 2009)

just a garage would b nice but any of the ones above would b very nice. some people have obviously got too much money


----------



## ben1988 (Jan 28, 2009)

love it wish i had the space for them garages and the cars


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

I am sure I have seen some of these before but some good additions :thumb:


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Garage #1 is my client...

Me in their on the C-GT porsche....


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Some of those garages are nicer inside than my house.


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

Mirror Finish said:


> Some of those garages are nicer inside than my house.


Yeah, nice and frankly most/all are bigger and nicer than my house. I do have a garage and it's got a £3000 Alfa GTV V6 parked in it. It would probably pay for a window in one of those places, or maybe a couple of square metres of flooring


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

dsms said:


> Garage #1 is my client...
> 
> Me in their on the C-GT porsche....


VERY NICE! :thumb: :thumb:

Any pics of detailing the F40? :argie:


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Wow. I want a garage like that!!!


----------



## details (May 13, 2009)

Amazing pics when I was growing up a friends dad had 4 of those corvette official indionapolis 500 mile pace cars twin tone silver/black with silver leather.


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Some very nice garages there - maybe worth another punt on Euromillions this week then :thumb:


----------



## mac_man_luke (Sep 26, 2008)

wow! awesome garages


----------



## m4rkie23 (May 19, 2009)

id love the money tbf!


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

I think they are lovely, however, they must have a detailing garage only. Can you imagine product splatter on all that glass or the tiles it would take an age to clean. One of them is an internet millionaire he has italian marble floors and amazing amounts of tools, he works on his own cars. A lot of them look like people who rent their cars out with various tables and desks.


----------

